# Switching from Tapazole to PTU



## Em_kriss (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm 22 female, I take atenolol everyday as I am in hypertension 2, I've been on Tapazole for over a year but about 5 months ago I started getting allergic reactions like hives and body rashes, my levels were in a normal range so my endo took me off Tapazole then a month later I had a full blown thyroid storm that put me in the hospital. I got put back on 10mg Tapazole once a day but since then the allergic reactions have slowly gotten worse, last week I was taken to ER with a swollen tongue, face and throat. My levels are in a normal range AGAIN but my endo wants to switch me from Tapazole to PTU. I'm VERY scared I'll have some kind of reaction, id really like to hear how people have done with the switch or how PTU had affects your body. I'm very nervous about starting a new medication after having such a rough year.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

I only have experience being on Tapazole for 4.5 years but have a few Q.

PTU is the go to if someone has issues with Tapazole.

What is your TSI?

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound and thyroglobulin testing?

What are your most recent FT-4 and FT-3 levels?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I used PTU and had absolutely no issues with it. Are they checking your liver levels regularly, too? Tapazole and PTU can sometimes be hard on the liver.


----------

